# 50 Prozent Rabatt auf diverse Codemasters-Spiele bei Gamer Unlimited



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 50 Prozent Rabatt auf diverse Codemasters-Spiele bei Gamer Unlimited gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 50 Prozent Rabatt auf diverse Codemasters-Spiele bei Gamer Unlimited


----------



## Nuallan (18. April 2009)

nö...


----------



## DarkTaur (18. April 2009)

Schade... Die zwei interessanten (Dirt, Overlord <- hier halt nur das Hauptspiel, reicht aber) habe ich schon.. TP habe ich ebenfalls, will es aber nicht zu den interessanten Games zählen  (Hatte damals "zum Glück" für die DVD auf der H&E-Messe nur 10 EUR gezahlt, aber auch das ist noch zuviel)


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. April 2009)

Dirt für 10€ nicht schlecht aber schade das ich das schon habe. Das Spiel kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. April 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Dirt für 10€ nicht schlecht aber schade das ich das schon habe. Das Spiel kann ich nur empfehlen.



Dirt ist so ziehmlich das einzige was sich wirklich lohnt bei den Angeboten.Der Preis ist ja mal gut.Habs aber schon.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (18. April 2009)

Hospital Tycoon  . Das schlechteste Spiel in der Liste.


----------



## w00tification (18. April 2009)

ich glaube, einige (inkl. mir) haben auf etwas wie GRID gehofft ^^

hab z.B. auch schon DiRT über meine grafikkarte mitgekriegt. ein echt gutes spiel


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2009)

Diese News ist Werbung. Ihr versucht mit allen Mitteln, euer Zeug zu verkaufen. Das finde ich nicht gut.
Mich betrifft das sowieso nicht, weil ich mir meine Spiele nur über Steam, im Laden oder in Foren kaufe. Eine andere Download-Plattform als Steam brauche ich nicht, daher ist Gamer Unlimited für mich wayne.


----------



## flozn (20. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Diese News ist Werbung. Ihr versucht mit allen Mitteln, euer Zeug zu verkaufen. Das finde ich nicht gut.
> Mich betrifft das sowieso nicht, weil ich mir meine Spiele nur über Steam, im Laden oder in Foren kaufe. Eine andere Download-Plattform als Steam brauche ich nicht, daher ist Gamer Unlimited für mich wayne.


AUGEN AUF!!! Da steht "Anzeige" über der Headline...


----------

